# Remus, MI - western mount



## bigron111 (Sep 5, 2019)

looking for a western unimount for a 2002 ford f150 4x4 [email protected]


----------



## RJPerry (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi Ron I have an used UltraMount truck mount off a 2003 F-250. You can't buy a new UniMount truck mount any longer. Going with new, you have to buy an UltraMount truck mount and a Western part # 27170 UltraMount to UniMount Adapter. That is what I had to do to mount an older UniMount Plow to my 2012 F250. If you want to go that way rather than looking for a used UniMount for your truck please let me know. Thanks
Rob


----------



## Bradreiman2012 (Oct 10, 2019)

How much for the use unimount I have a 2003 Ford F-250


----------



## RJPerry (Dec 29, 2018)

I was looking for 200.00 and the cost of shipping it from Pembina, ND by USPS which is the cheapest method. New, they are $600. It is in good shape, but does not include the fasteners. I will include the installation instructions which also lists the size and quantity of the bolts required. What is your zip code so I can calculate the shipping cost? Thanks

Rob


----------



## Bradreiman2012 (Oct 10, 2019)

52738


----------



## Bradreiman2012 (Oct 10, 2019)

Can I get your phone number to text u


----------



## RJPerry (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi. Text at 204-981-0392
Checked on shipping using USPS and it would be approx. $60.00 with a 3 day delivery. 
Rob


----------



## Bradreiman2012 (Oct 10, 2019)

I texted you


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Is the adapter still for sale


----------



## RJPerry (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi Yes it is. Here are some pictures of it. If you are interested text me your zip code and I can find out how much shipping would be.
Thanks RJP


----------

